# "Church" by Cosmic Fog



## Xhale (17/10/14)

HI guys!
I've done a review of "Church" by Cosmic Fog....I did this in two formats...one traditional 10minute-ish and a 1minute-ish for TL;DR crowd. I know some of you import juices, and this one is definitely an import

Also, I had to blank my youtube channels of clones and whatnot and it was easier to just start fresh and try keep it clean, so if you *wouldnt mind subscribing again asseblief.* Additionally, if you could please fill in the Poll so I can see if is is worthwhile doing the dual-formats..the shorter versions were a request on another forum and I thought I would give it a go.

--------------------------------------

*Company*: Cosmic Fog
*Product Name*: Church
*Product Image*:



*Reviewer*: me! Vern/Xhale!

*Mod*: Sigelei 100w
*Watts/Volts*: 16-ish

*Atomiser*: SquapeR
*Coil Resistance*:1.2
*Wicking Material*:cotton

*Strength*:12mg
*Blend*: ? vg heavy
*Price*: uk pricing GBP8.99 for 15ml...i.e. 5ml's for GBP3
*Website:* http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/cosmic-fog-vapours-eliquid/church-by-cosmic-fog.html

*Website blurb*:
Your new favorite day of the week...SUNDAE. Scoops of old fashioned vanilla ice cream, lightly drizzled in decadent hot fudge. The flavor is topped off with subtle notes of sliced bananas, which combine in this perfect vaping treat.


*Reviewer Notes*:
Church says nothing to me about how this tastes, so instead of going to the website to find out, I just vaped it and used my sense of smell and taste to try figure it out, before putting any ideas into my head about what it should taste like.

I got bananas, I got vanilla/ice-cream and then there was a hint of something chocolate/toffee/caramel..that note.
The vanilla was distinct on the inhale, and the bananas and chocolate was on the exhale. This is a USA juice, so devoid of skull+crossbones, tactile warning labels etc, but it does come with a childproof cap and a dropper, which has a thin enough point to drip down the side of tanks e.g. aqua/squape etc.

I then went to read up and sure enough it is a chocolate sundae with sliced bananas (not sure how sliced bananas taste different from whole bananas, but they say sliced ok)..other reviewers have described it as a tootsie roll. I have no idea what a tootsie roll is, I jut know this is a vg heavy, gourmet eliquid that really does have good flavour.

A dessert vape for me, a treat. Expensive though, but I got a birthday once a year, and xmas..so would get this again

*Videos*: (traditional)


*VVVV TL;DR* 1 minute in and out like a ninja:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/10/14)

Love the shorter format....imo you said all that was needed to be said. Of course, for 1 minute you need to prepare for 5 hours, for the long one you need to prepare for 5 minutes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Xhale (17/10/14)

Andre said:


> Love the shorter format....imo you said all that was needed to be said. Of course, for 1 minute you need to prepare for 5 hours, for the long one you need to prepare for 5 minutes.


dont make me laugh...you're so right..I did the 10 minute video in 2 separate takes, and didnt care for "uhmss" "ahhhs" and so on
the 1 minute video I recorded 5 times. still got one bit wrong at the end!


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Keep it short and sweet, as Andre said all info required is said in less than 1 minute and leave the long one for long winded guys like P Busardo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/10/14)

Love the one minute video.

You can't really tell anyone squat about a great flavor/flavour <------ I got to get the Americana out of me -----> anyway. Everything that needs to be said about a profile was done, and done in a minute. It's the notes that matter ultimately in the end. If they strike someones fancy, they'll try it purely based on the flavours <------- I dit it! ------> involved and how they come together and are experienced is best left for each individual palette.

Good work!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

